# Forever



## The Bluestocking (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone else here watching the new series* Forever* starring Ioan Gruffudd as a cross between Highlander, Sherlock Holmes, and House?

I find it fairly entertaining and it could - if it survives for another season or two - turn into "comfort food" crime procedural TV with a twist much like *Elementary*, *Castle*, and *Bones* (though I do not watch the latter two anymore because their storylines have reached the downhill stage).


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2014)

It's not a bad show not a great show, I think of it at Highlander meets Sherlock Holmes.  It might end up last a few seasons .


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmmm... I am really liking this series now. It's perfect TV "comfort food" and Judd Hirsch is hilarious!


----------



## Dinosaur (Oct 15, 2014)

It was fun, but it had the sense of trying to cram too many plot books into the first episode in the hope at least one would catch viewers.

It's one of those programs I'll record and run through over a quiet weekend.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 16, 2014)

Dinosaur said:


> It was fun, but it had the sense of trying to cram too many plot books into the first episode in the hope at least one would catch viewers.
> 
> It's one of those programs I'll record and run through over a quiet weekend.



It gets better in subsequent episodes.

And yes - it's good for a quiet weekend. I'm starting to think about the main character as a far less annoying version of Castle and the supporting cast are very competent, especially Judd Hirsch and the dude who plays Ioan Gruffudd's assistant - both are hilarious!

Oh, and WELCOME TO CHRONS, Dinosaur


----------



## Juliana (Oct 16, 2014)

I just started watching this; binge-watched all the first four episides on a rainy afternoon last weekend when the kids and husband were all busy with their own stuff. Very enjoyable. It had been a while since I'd watched that sort of show, and it's a nice break from all the Marvel and DC related stuff I've been watching.

House with Highlander is how I'd explained it to my husband, too.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 16, 2014)

Juliana said:


> I just started watching this; binge-watched all the first four episides on a rainy afternoon last weekend when the kids and husband were all busy with their own stuff. Very enjoyable. It had been a while since I'd watched that sort of show, and it's a nice break from all the Marvel and DC related stuff I've been watching.
> 
> House with Highlander is how I'd explained it to my husband, too.



YAY! 

Dr Richard Morgan is a far more congenial character than House, methinks. For one thing - he's not a misanthrope, he has an adopted son, he had been married to a woman he loved before, and he's not manipulative and verbally abusive towards his colleagues.


----------



## Juliana (Oct 16, 2014)

And I just love, love, love the way his relationship towards his son is portrayed.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 17, 2014)

Juliana said:


> And I just love, love, love the way his relationship towards his son is portrayed.



It's awesome!

Did you see his son's expression when he declared excitedly that he might have found a way to die (or stay dead longer)? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 25, 2014)

I wasn't going to watch it until I found out Ioan Gruffudd was in it. It's pretty good. Hopefully it will stick around.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

Alysheba said:


> I wasn't going to watch it until I found out Ioan Gruffudd was in it. It's pretty good. Hopefully it will stick around.



It's got good writing so it might stick around.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 11, 2014)

*Forever* is getting more and more amusing with episode - it's definitely growing on me.



Spoiler



Henry and the dominatrix therapist - who'd have thought it, eh?



Also, despite struggling in the ratings, ABC apparently now ordered a full season of 22 episodes:

http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/forever-abc-orders-full-season-of-struggling-drama-34642/
http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/forever-abc-orders-full-season-of-struggling-drama-34642/
Fingers crossed it stays around for more than one season.


----------



## Kylara (Nov 11, 2014)

I am enjoying it - amusing, mainly lighthearted. Some good cast members


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 19, 2014)

This week's episode is really good. Love the Jazz theme! Love how the writers intertwine his cases with his life experience - it's a good way of feeding the viewer bits of backstory to flesh out his character, his world, and the puzzle that is his immortality.


----------



## SimpleCountrySysadmin (Nov 22, 2014)

I've only seen the first two so far, but enjoyed them greatly. Certainly nothing greatly original going on with the series concept, but I feel like there's been a dearth of good "lighthearted" genre TV lately, and I'm very happy to find some. Looking forward to seeing how it goes...


----------



## Juliana (Nov 26, 2014)

Loved the jazz one. Especially with his rant about young people and their loud music. 

This is one of the lighter shows I watch; funny really, what with all the murders and body chopping, but it never feels heavy.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 29, 2014)

Juliana said:


> Loved the jazz one. Especially with his rant about young people and their loud music.



He sounded like my Dad when my dad had to endure all the teeny bopper Pop I listened to while growing up. 

Of course, since that teeny bopper Pop isn't exactly Jazz, I outgrew that type of music in time. Now I listen to Jazz and Classical... just as my Dad had always hoped


----------



## Juliana (Nov 29, 2014)

My dad is 70, so about Abraham's age, and he loves jazz; played trumpet in a jazz band in college... So I got a special kick out of that episode.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 30, 2014)

I think part of the comedy of the series comes from Richard looking so much younger than Abraham and lecturing him  about stuff like this because we *know* that he's Abraham's dad and far older than Abraham


----------



## The Bluestocking (Dec 9, 2014)

My jaw just dropped at the ending of tonight's episode...



Spoiler



So now Henry's required to attend therapy with the sociopathic immortal? OMG!


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 8, 2015)

@Juliana - Oh no! They are not renewing FOREVER for a second season


----------



## Juliana (May 8, 2015)

Aw, now that's a shame. Nice show.


----------



## Denise Tanaka (May 9, 2015)

This is a very charming show that aired in the U.S. this year beginning in the fall season 2014. They just announced it is not renewed for a second season. It's a shame. This detective show had a light touch of fantasy in that the main character is immortal. I enjoyed it for being different from a lot of the gory, dark things on the air these days like Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, etc. Has anyone else seen this show?


----------



## HareBrain (May 9, 2015)

I've merged Denise's post above into the existing thread (ie this one).


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 13, 2015)

A petition to save FOREVER has been launched:

http://www.whats-on-netflix.com/news/fans-create-petition-for-netflix-to-saveforever/


----------



## Alexa (May 17, 2018)

That was three years ago ? Geez, I'm late with this one.

I loved it and like the others, I'm a bit dissapointed they cancelled this series after only 22 episodes. I don't know if I'll classify it as a *comfort food*, but I enjoyed it as it was one. 

I loved how Henry finally got rid of Adam in the last episode with that locked-in syndrome.


----------

